# Antelope Loin



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Alfalfa fed antelope is so good! Used Malcolm’s recipe from the YouTube channel - BBQ Right. 

This was the first batch on the new Traeger!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Antelope is one of my favorite game meats. Secret is getting it cooled down immediately. 

That looks delicious!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

silentstalker said:


> Antelope is one of my favorite game meats. Secret is getting it cooled down immediately.


I completely agree - this doe was on ice within 25 minutes of taking her last breath!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Antelope is NASTY and tastes like dirt. I could be swayed if I had a nibble of that loin.;-)


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

taxidermist said:


> Antelope is NASTY and tastes like dirt. I could be swayed if I had a nibble of that loin.;-)


Come on over next Sunday!


----------



## SX3 (Jun 3, 2014)

Good job Jeff that looks excellent. I agree antelope is some of the best eating game meat.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Looks fantastic.......and now I'm hungry.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

I've watched and learned a lot from Malcolm. A guy can learn a lot from him. I didn't know he had any wild game tutorials though.

Looks great thanks for posting.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Steve G said:


> I've watched and learned a lot from Malcolm. A guy can learn a lot from him. I didn't know he had any wild game tutorials though.
> 
> Looks great thanks for posting.


Here is the link to his venison recipe:


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> Come on over next Sunday!


I'd take you up on the offer, unfortunately I have all four Grandkids over for the weekend and I promised them a fishing trip.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Looks tasty! Buen Apetito!


----------

